# Frog stuff, and old coins from around the world



## Callie (Apr 28, 2017)

(Well, I think I posted this comment already, but don't have a clue where it went, so will try again.)

I collect frogs, from frog jewelry, to figurines, to books, socks and tee shirts with frogs on them..just everything frogs.. Friends and family keep my collecting going. My favorites are the little frog boxes. 

I also collect old_ world_ coins. A friend got me started on the coins about 10 years ago. I don't do too much with US coins, although I do have  certain groups.. such as trying to find a US half dollar for every year.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 29, 2017)

My mother liked frogs also. Where she lived there were these little green live frogs and when they croaked they made the loudest noise but you could never find the little critters. We often would hear them and try to find them. Sometimes they would be under the edge of a shingle. I found a ceramic green frog for her and she had it sitting in the back yard. The had a large tree cut down and a neighbor cut the stump into the shape of a frog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't collect frogs but I like them. In the summer evenings, just like clock work, all the little peepers start in at exactly the same time. I don't know what they are peeping about but it sounds nice. My daughter has a bull frog in the stream in the back of her home and he must be a big one because you can hear him in the house with the windows and doors shut.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2017)

Omgosh, Deucemoi.. That is a wonderful story about the tree stump.. Thank you for sharing.

I have a picture "somewhere" on my computer of my lilac tree. What is odd about the picture is after downloading and viewing on the computer, there is an approx. 3 foot tall  figure standing at the base of the tree. It's lime-green and is in the shape of a standing frog.  VERY strange, considering the lilac tree was supposed to be standing by itself. If I ever get around to it, I'll go through my 2000+photos and try to find that photo-bombing spirit froggie.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> . I don't know what they are peeping about but it sounds nice. My daughter has a bull frog in the stream in the back of her home and he must be a big one because you can hear him in the house with the windows and doors shut.



Ruth,  I'm pretty sure the singing frogs are trying to entice a mate. 
I don't remember ever hearing a bullfrog, but I live on the edge of a Laguna and even without my hearing aids, I can hear the little ones singing in the evening. There must be thousands and thousands of them.

Last year, I was sitting on my deck and my dog was in his usual spot, looking between the porch railing to watch for cats. A little green frog hopped out of one of the plant pots and across the deck towards Trav. It moved closer and closer and then stopped about a foot away from him and sat there for a little while.

Trav was zoned in on "cat watch", so I didn't move or say anything.

Suddenly, the frog hopped forward and made a leap directly onto Trav's rear back! Trav was still in his cat watch trance and didn't notice.

The frog started making little hops towards Trav's head and when it got to his shoulder blades, I thought, "That's far enough" and I got up and picked up the little frog and put him back into the planter. Trav looked at me as if to say, "Wha-a-at??"

I love watching all the wild life.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 29, 2017)

Callie said:


> (Well, I think I posted this comment already, but don't have a clue where it went, so will try again.)
> 
> I collect frogs, from frog jewelry, to figurines, to books, socks and tee shirts with frogs on them..just everything frogs.. Friends and family keep my collecting going. My favorites are the little frog boxes.
> 
> I also collect old_ world_ coins. A friend got me started on the coins about 10 years ago. I don't do too much with US coins, although I do have  certain groups.. such as trying to find a US half dollar for every year.




*Here is one you can build.* It's called yard art. I built this several years ago then gave it to a neighbour that collects frogs. Two worn out car tires on the bottom and a pickup tire in the middle, the top two are 10" utility tires with plastic bowl eyes. The feet are cut out of an old rubber floor mat. I filled in between the eyes with a piece of old inner tube. I made the lips from an old yoga mat then painted them "lipstick red". I had to buy the sign on-line.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2017)

Timetrvlr.. *APPLAUSE! That frog is fantastic! OMGosh, it is soooo cute!


----------

